# Using Purigen with Peat



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to use Peat moss, to lower down my tap water PH.
Since I am not a big fan of "black waters", I will use Seachem Puringen to remove the Peat coloration.

My doubt is, will the Puring get exhausted too quick, because of the Peat? 
Anyone using Peat and Purigen at same time can share some knowledge?

Thank you!


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Purigen can be recharged.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Aquat said:


> Purigen can be recharged.


Sure. Usually is recharged once every three months.

But that is on a aquarium without peat. I would like to know how often I need to renew it on a aqua with peat.
I am not interested on the thing, if I need to stop and open my eheim filter every months....


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to ask but I hope this answer your question. 

Purigen should be recharged when the beads turn dark brown - to black.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Aquat said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to ask but I hope this answer your question.
> 
> Purigen should be recharged when the beads turn dark brown - to black.


Basically, I would like to know, how fast the bead turns dark brown, on a aquarium with peat moss.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh then I can't give you an answer. You'll have to find out yourself. But won't you find you out anyways?


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Aquat said:


> Oh then I can't give you an answer. You'll have to find out yourself. But won't you find you out anyways?


Probably I'm not explaining correctly.
If the thing has to be reactivated too often (less than once month), I will not buy it.
That's what I was trying to understand, from someone who uses Purigen and Peat at the same time.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the KH of the tap water? 

If the KH is too high you will not get good results with the peat moss. I would suggest that you use reverse osmosis to drop the KH. 
Then it will not take much peat moss to fine tune the pH. 

Less peat moss = less coloring. 

Peat moss varies. Some add a lot of coloring to the water, others just a light tint. This means that there is no set dose of Purigen that will leave your water clear, nor a duration of the effect. If you are lucky and get a peat moss that does not add too much to the water, and you have pre treated the water so the KH is low, so not use much peat, then Purigen will last a long time between rejuvenating. 

It rejuvenates better if you get to it before it is too dark.


----------

